# Toyota GT86



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Now thats one stunning looking car. View here:

http://www.toyota.co.uk/cgi-bin/toyota/ ... fAodLlYAdg


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Gotta agree with you there. Great Looking car. Although it does seem to have the mashed up appearnce of a Porsche that's mated with a Nissan 370z Still like it though.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

looks nice in that picture, but I had one behind me the other day and it really didn't look anything special from the front.

It didn't help that there was a complete twunt driving it. I was lumbering along country A-roads in Devon in a 4x4 (doing 50-60mph though, so I'm not sure why he was so aggrieved) and instead of just waiting to overtake, he decided he should drive so close to my arse he couldn't see an overtaking opportunity if it smashed him in the face. He's lucky I didn't have to brake suddenly. I was quite looking forward to pulling his front bumper off with my towbar.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> It didn't help that there was a complete twunt driving it. I was quite looking forward to pulling his front bumper off with my towbar.


[/quote]

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

oceans7 said:


> Gotta agree with you there. Great Looking car. Although it does seem to have the mashed up appearnce of a Porsche that's mated with a Nissan 370z Still like it though.


Boxer engine so maybe thats it; although it sounds down on power to me and apparently there is only one option when it comes to power - shame.


----------



## herukano (Aug 24, 2012)

Love that car though I definately prefer subaru's version ! It is screaming out for a sti lump to be transplanted , which would be very straight forward .mmmm maybe in 5 years !


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I first saw one a few weeks ago when I was walking past a Toyota dealership in the evening and the guy locking the place up was leaving in one. It is a bit of a head turner. Done some reading up on it since and so far I've yet to find a bad word said about it. It seems to have been extremely well received by the motoring press.

Apparently it is deliberately lowish on power, and they decided from the start that they'd resist putting a turbo on it. It's all about recapturing a pure driving experience with a front mounted, normally aspirated engine linked to rear wheel drive. As I say, the verdict has been very positive and suggests they've achieved what they set out to do.

The Japanese make very few cars that really appeal (the MX5 being a notable exception) but just maybe they've got another one here. I suspect most will go for the Subaru though (apart from slight cosmetic differences it's exactly the same car) simply because the badge has more sporting credibility.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not for me, I was looking forward to it, hoping it may be my next car, but disappointed.  
Hoggy.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like a Hyundai Coupe to me ....no likey


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

The EVO review was contradictory to others opinions in that the felt it was too low on power and the engine wasn't very good. I would maybe be interested in an turbo'd Subar version but not sure that will happen.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Test drove a GT86 and subaru BRZ, before buying my TT.

Very dissapointed with the power 200BHP? the handing was okay, but they both felt underpowered, also quite cramped also quite small boot, not being a hatchback. They both semed overpriced.

The subaru had a better 3 year package although the toyota has a 5 year warranty, although the subaru was on a 6 month wait list?

Having previously owned a `10 plate Civic Type R Championship White` the civic was far better than the GT86/Subaru

Regards


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

i saw my first one today, i like the look bar a few things, the badge on the rear looks odd, the spoiler doesnt really go with the shape of the car imo. other then that i think it looks alright.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I saw the toyota version the other day really liked the looks, they should transplant a JDM twin scroll turbo engine to try and maintain the n/a characteristic my 2.0 sti at 340/340 is very quick sub 100 mph, 200 kg lighter and fewer transmission losses, would make it a bit of a weapon, could be Subaru's saviour in the UK


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

looks ok but just nothing really special if your spending that much money id want something a little better


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Sat in a GT86 last week. Must say the interior is no where near the quality of the TT. To me it's under powered and over priced. Top of the range was £29k which is way over the top considering the depreciation on it will probably be considerable. If it was on a par with the TTS for power then would definitely be a more interesting prospect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

It was never gonna be cheap as unique platform not share with something Toyota mass produces... And it was speed although 10% more power would give it a little more edge. It's certainly not aimed at the TT segment.


----------



## Greddyl30pjg (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice to see a modern Front engine, rwd tho...everything seems to be saftey first these days with FF or AWD and any motor with a FR set up generally have 2 seats or a large thirsty lump up front... bit of a niche. Unsure on looks, some angles it looks lush, other too much going & and borderline...cheap looking :?


----------

